# which t-shirts is hot sell now?



## mimosasky123 (May 11, 2007)

hum~~~ i want to konw what is hot sell now of t-shirts


----------



## DL (Mar 30, 2006)

Um, I'm not sure what you mean? Do you mean color, size, style? It really depends on your market segment. You may want to search for some past threads which talk about popular colors and sizes. For me personally, it's plain black and navy blue tees


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

What market?


----------



## andromat (Feb 20, 2007)

I see a lot of stuff with skulls. Or so it seems...


----------



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

skulls , for the hip hop kids .....


----------



## forfeitclothing (Apr 25, 2007)

In my market, which is Music, 14-18 year old kids that are into Indie/Emo music, and Im noticing with alot of competing companies, "Bones" on shirts are working pretty well. Just a ribcage or something. Im going for the Artsy, Mystery appraoch and it's working nicely.


----------



## TikiGreg (May 14, 2007)

Have you seen the Old Guys Rule line? I went to Cali to market my Tiki t-shirts, and i saw that line in every single store that sold t-shirts! I think that is the hottest line now, i just wish it was mine!!


----------

